# Any good pear shaped/ booty growth WG stories?



## dj2k1357 (May 17, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to find some nice, REALISTIC stories of gain where the girl/girls gain mostly in the butt. Most of the ones I have found tend to be magic expansion or end in extreme unrealistic proportions. Any help given will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Coop (May 17, 2014)

Melissa by Billiejoe is the only one I can properly think of. Every other story is usually magic (Booty Bustin) or unrealistic sizes (Tank Ass)

Tiffany's Expansion by Deryk Shane may be another one to your liking.


----------



## Cylon_bob (May 17, 2014)

Well it's currently only one chapter long, but I wrote a story a few months ago called _A Lot Can Change_, where the girl featured is a butt gainer, and I kept it mostly realistic


----------



## dj2k1357 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks!! I will check it out and let you know what I think.


----------



## ShammyBoy (May 19, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29193

Heather by Mollycoddles comes to mind.


----------

